# new piece of drift wood... how long will it take to sink???



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

Its hard to say. Some sink fast, some sink slow......some never manage to sink. Nice red bellies.


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

well i have to say this is weird and creepy lol i was just on your thread about your fish room HAHA... but thanks for the info... and thanks for the compliment ive had then for 6 months and had them sense they where smaller then a dime... they are about 5-6 inch long now eating on pellets, chicken, shrimp, and gold fish =]=]


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

just a little fact... its a 75 gallon tank


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Took me 6-8 weeks to sink some skinny little Manzanita pieces (1-2" diameter) last year, so no telling.

You might try running it through the dishwasher on "sanitize" with no chemicals, too.


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

what would running it though the dishwasher do?? i dont think mom or dad would like me to do that haha but i was about to but some but i dont have the money right now seeing as i only have a summer job working at a landscaping place... i wanted it to be done before christmas or i want it to look some what good like try to tie the rock on to the back of the wood??


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

The dishwasher really forces the water into it as well as it being overall a hotter place for the wood.


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

i used a power washer with only hot water almost boiling water haha and then i steamed it under 5 layers of towels in our laundry room sink filled with hot water for 2 days


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

I use stainless screws and bolt pieces of slate to the bottom of my DW. Then it sinks right away! My wife says they call it DRIFTWOOD for a reason.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, it really depends. I've had pieces sink in a few weeks, some take a year.


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

WOW... looks like im going to be tying rocking on to it or something like that


----------



## gnomemagi (Dec 9, 2009)

Dishwasher is a good idea.

I've also read that soaking it in a really high salt concentration (think ocean salinity) can help cure it quicker.


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

yea but wont that just leach out into my tank once its done soaking??? and like i said my mom would KILL me if i did that with the dish washer


----------



## Frogmanx82 (Dec 8, 2009)

I can't see the dishwasher idea working. What forces the water into the wood is a good soaking in hot water in a bucket for a long time. If you want to leach out any tannins, put some baking soda in the bucket or better yet some Oxyclean which is even a higher pH and adds some peroxide bleaching.

You need some weight attached to the wood for several months at least. After a year, the driftwood should stay sunk without weight.

Dishwasher.....dumb idea.


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

thank... yea i am going to be adding weight to it this weekend


----------

